# Critique my rockwork, re-done.



## DrgRcr (Jun 23, 2009)

What do you think of this scape for Mbuna?


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

it'll definitely work for mbuna. Though I do prefer more random openings than, i still think it looks pretty good. I think the pile on the right should be a little taller but apart from that I'd say this scape was a job well done! :thumb:


----------



## MP Aqua (Jan 17, 2009)

The way the rocks are stacked on the right like a wall looks just a tad unnatural to my eyes, that structure needs a bit more depth. Of course maybe the way you did it is necessary for stability however, in any case it still looks good overall and my comment represents a matter of differing taste more than anything else anyways.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

I agree it looks a little unatural as well....maybe scatter them a bit more and even increase the amount of rock to kind of fill the upper half to make it look more complete IMO


----------



## Galloyien (Jun 22, 2009)

I think it looks great. I love the rocks! Keep up the good work!


----------



## BigFish77 (Feb 1, 2009)

Add some water already, it looks great the way it is, You can rearrange all day and never be happy, I give you a couple weeks and you'll change it anyways, LOL. Nice job, what are you stocking? :thumb:


----------



## DrgRcr (Jun 23, 2009)

LOL! Believe me, I want to get the water in that's why I'm asking now! So I don't have to change it right away. I will be stocking 5 species of Mbuna. Thinking of the following:
Definates:
Yellow Labs(Lions Cove)
Iodotropheus Spregerae(Rusties)
Pseudotropheus Socolofi(Albino)
Melanochromis cyaneorhabdosMaingano

Undecided on the 5th species:
Pseudotropheus Acei(Yellow Tail)
Labeotropheus Fulleborni
or?


----------



## Timkat4867 (Jan 11, 2008)

Id say stick to one type of rock and use bigger ones too. And a little greenery will add some class.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

i vote fulleborni as ure 5th :thumb:


----------



## DrgRcr (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks for the help! Here is the final look....

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=198038


----------

